# Soll ich mir Fifa 15 für PC oder PS4 kaufen ?



## Lucanio12 (4. September 2014)

*Soll ich mir Fifa 15 für PC oder PS4 kaufen ?*

Hallo,

die Frage steht oben .. ja Fifa ist eig. ehr was für PS4 ... aber naja , da auf dem PC Fifa letztendlich Next Gen sein wird, wollt ich mal eure Meinung in Erfahrung bringen PS: Wie verhält es sich mit den Preisen auf PC... sind sie auch so hoffnungslos überteuert oder nicht ?)  ! Und lohnt es sich mit dem PC -.- ... KP ob der das noch schafft ... 

Mein PC:

GTX 770 OC (Auf 780 Niveau), I5 4570, 8GB Ram ,120SSD

MfG


----------



## HGHarti (4. September 2014)

*AW: Soll ich mir Fifa 15 für PC oder PS4 kaufen ?*

Ich hole es mir auf jeden Fall für PS4.

Selbst wenn sie identisch seien sollten.
Fifa gehört für mich auf die Konsole.


----------



## TheMiz (4. September 2014)

*AW: Soll ich mir Fifa 15 für PC oder PS4 kaufen ?*

Hole es dort wo deine Freunde mit dir zocken, und wenn du keine hast, dann natürlich auf PS4.
Dort gibt es ca. 100 mal so viele Online-Spieler als am PC, und auch weniger Cheater.


----------



## Nazzy (4. September 2014)

*AW: Soll ich mir Fifa 15 für PC oder PS4 kaufen ?*

ps4 natürlich


----------



## NuVirus (4. September 2014)

Vorteil beim PC wäre evtl Downsampling, mein TV hat z.B. 2880x16xx gepackt und Ich zocke über Xbox360 Controller, sonst halt die Punkte von den anderen Beachten.


----------



## Oozy (4. September 2014)

Wird man mit der PC-Version auch split-screen zocken können am selben Monitor/Bildschirm, so wie das auf Konsolen funktioniert? Möchte mir eigentlich nur ungern eine Konsole nur wegen Fifa zulegen.


----------



## Maximillian37 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Soll ich mir Fifa 15 für PC oder PS4 kaufen ?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist FIFA ein klassisches Spiel, gemacht für die Konsole.
Es macht mit der Konsole einfach mehr Spaß!


----------



## Stefan-94 (16. September 2014)

Ich zocke die demo auf pc und es macht ungeheuer spaß identisch wie auf der ps4 fifa15 demo, und dein pc schafft das locker


----------



## mds51 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Soll ich mir Fifa 15 für PC oder PS4 kaufen ?*

Je nachdem wo deine Freunde es spielen, ansonsten spiel bei beiden die Demo um zu entscheiden.


----------



## RavionHD (17. September 2014)

*AW: Soll ich mir Fifa 15 für PC oder PS4 kaufen ?*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Wird man mit der PC-Version auch split-screen zocken können am selben Monitor/Bildschirm, so wie das auf Konsolen funktioniert? Möchte mir eigentlich nur ungern eine Konsole nur wegen Fifa zulegen.


 
Natürlich geht das.


----------



## 4DGURU (17. September 2014)

*AW: Soll ich mir Fifa 15 für PC oder PS4 kaufen ?*

So ein 0815 Spiel wie Fifa holt man sich für die Konsole.
Sollte auf der PS4 ja mit 1080P 60FPS in einer halbwegs anständigen Qualität laufen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. September 2014)

Ich finde es auf dem PC einfach besser. Allein von der Grafik her und wer weis ob es nicht wieder Texture Patchs etc. geben wird oder SweetFX etc.


----------



## Kinguin (21. September 2014)

*AW: Soll ich mir Fifa 15 für PC oder PS4 kaufen ?*

Fifa ist für mich eines der wenigen Multiplattformtitel (auch Genre bedingt),welches ich eindeutig auf den Konsolen bevorzuge
Aber es hängt auch davon ab,wo deine Freunde zocken - bei mir ist nen Fifa perfekt für nen Zockerabend mit Kollegen (alle auf ne Couch und dann wird gespielt )

Am Pc habe ich so nen Feeling nicht,mir würden aber auch dort die Leute in diesem Falle fehlen


----------



## ryzen1 (21. September 2014)

*Soll ich mir Fifa 15 für PC oder PS4 kaufen ?*

Spiel einfach da, wo deine Freunde spielen. Was bringen dir tolle Mods oder Sweetfx wenn deine ganzen Leute auf der Konsole spielen ^^


----------



## DeSquirrel (28. September 2014)

*AW: Soll ich mir Fifa 15 für PC oder PS4 kaufen ?*

Also ich würd auch eher zur Konsole tendieren. Aber das musst du selbst entscheiden würd es auch net von Grafik Faktoren festlegen sondern ,wo zocken meine Kollegen eher. Bei mir ist es die Ps4 deshalb zock ich es über Konsole


----------



## addicTix (28. September 2014)

*AW: Soll ich mir Fifa 15 für PC oder PS4 kaufen ?*

Ich selbst würde wenn überhaupt zur PS4 Version greifen.


----------

